# F***ing Ick



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

This is the first time my Cariba have ever had a disease. I noticed my Cariba rubbing against the gravel a lot more than the usually. I kept taking closer looks and couldn't see anything. Tonight i looked over and I could see a patch of white on one of my Cariba Then i noticed it on all 4 of them.(hard to see when looking on their bodies with the silver sparkling scales.) So I'm in the middle of upping my temp to 84-86 somewhere in that region and I added 1tbs of salt for every 5 gallons. Is there anything else I should do? Also my weekly water change is on monday should I skip it or do it? Should I leave the temp at 84-86 for a couple weeks?

Please help this a $1000 worth of P"s here.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

goto the fish store and get some ick remover.. and add salt as you did and up the temp.. dont worry man.. they SHOULD be better within 48 hrs.. usually when i medicate my fish.. i move em into a 5g or 10g tank..

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

im having the same damn problem as you.

i still need answers.

heres what i know.

add some sort of ick away, raise temp, add pure salt, and do a water change. and do them ofter, like every other day

also when they heal change the media in the water and do a major water change a few times, to remove any parasites.


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Don't really want to use med's don't like them but if the salt and the temp upping won't do it I guess I'll have to use med's. When Doing a water change add as much salt back in from what u took out. So say u took out 10 gallons add back in 2 tablespoons of salt. I have a 125 gallon and that's it, so med's will be expensive.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

just get a little bottle of meth blue for under $5.. it will get rid of the ick soon.


----------



## 10RedBellyPiranhas (Aug 24, 2003)

I went through the same damn thing these morning. And it was all because i bought a fu*king REDBELLYPACO from fu*king walmart that place is for sh*t they do not take care of any of there fish i went there this morning and i looked at the fish and they all had ick







. but you have to add half the dosades of ick remover or they will OD. i used Quick Cure i bought it from the LFS for 2.99.

-Steve


----------



## accr (Nov 27, 2002)

Definitely do water change. And if you have gravels, clearn the gravels more...since the larve stage(or the opposite) of Ich is in the gravels.

Add salt, up the temp, add aeration.... your Ps should be fine









IMHO Ich is easy to treat on any scaled fish if discovered early. Good luck.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Salt and raise temp is all you need. Keep on the waterchanges, and cleaning. Keep up treatment for two weeks. Ich is no problem to get rid of.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I had the same with my silver dollars once (ok, not true piranha's, but they share their sensitivity towards certain meds). I upped the temperature a little, added 1 tblspoon of salt per 5 gallons oif water, and medicated with this stuff in the picture below. I'm not sure if this brand is available in the US, but it's active contents are:
*- Plantextracts
- Acridine derivat.
- Pyoktanin
- Pigmentum triplex
- Cl 52015*
Got no clue what it all means, but the ick was completely gone within 2 weeks, and it's contents are safe for piranha treatment.

Hope this helps, and good luck :smile:


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

How long does it take for the ick to come off my Cariba? The temp is now at 86 and I've had the salt in for about 24 hours now. Does it take a couple of days for it to come off them??


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Lucky Luciano said:


> How long does it take for the ick to come off my Cariba? The temp is now at 86 and I've had the salt in for about 24 hours now. Does it take a couple of days for it to come off them??


 Ime. you'll notice a slow decrease in the number of white spots (and those spots that are still around will become less visible, until they disappear), until they are gone alltogether. The fins and upper part of the body were the area's that recovered slowest...

I don't know if the size of the fish influences the recovery speed, but in my case (the fish were about 1,5"), it took about two weeks before everything was back to normal.


----------



## sully (Jul 27, 2003)

Yeah keep the treatment up for a week or two after the signs of it are gone, there will still be parisites in the larval stage for a week or more. I believe you can also treat ich with just elevated temp but salt improves the results.


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Thanks everyone for the help.


----------

